# sugarglidder is coming to torontto on sunday the july 8th deliveries - heaters



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

*trip moved to sugarglidder is coming to toronto the july 15th deliveries*

mississauga is in a new spot. behind the petro canda on the street just east of the gas station.

dont not email me on this site only on my emailplease . pleco

I DO NOT CHECK THIS SITE FOR EMAILS, SO PLEASE EMAIL ME DIRECTLY PLEASE.

ON WHITTLE ROAD!!

hello everyone, here is the times and places I stop

mississauga whittle road and brittania just east of hwy#10 830-930am

weston road and 401 at the staples 1015-1045am

kennedy commons scarborough, kennedy road and 401 by super pet and rona 1115-145pm

FROZEN FOODS:I will have a large freezer with me to hold all of this food:

All 4 below for $48 for 10lbs, $25 for 5lbs

Brine shimp

krill sale 5lbs for $20

red shrimp sale 5lbs for $20

daphnia

bloodworms , brine shrimp, baby brine shrimp 2oz, mysis, daphnia!!

baby brine shrimp $12/lb

FOODS: most flake are $11.25/lb or $52.50 for 5lbs! if not they will be maked

Johns premium Spirulina flake:

Johns premium Brine shrimp flake: $12 or $55/5lbs

Johns premium Angel flake: LTD

Johns premium Beefheart flake:

Johns premium Cichlid flake:

Johns premium Color flake with Naturose powder: $12/lb or $55 for 5lbs

Johns premium super max color flake $17/lb or $70 for 5lbs 4 time the color enhancer sold out
Johns premium Marine Tide flake: $12/lb or $55 for 5lbs LTD
Johns premium Veggie flake:

Johns premium Earthworm flake:

Johns premium Basic Veggie flake: $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs sold out
Johns premium tropical/cichlid flake: $10.50/lb or $49 for 5lbs

HBH PRODUCTS:

HBH Natural color growth flake: $9.00/lb or $42 for 5lbs

HBH Frenzy 4 flake: $9.50/lb or $45 for 5lbs

HBH Angel flake: $9.50/lb or $45 for 5lbs 
HBH Basic Veggie: $9/lb or $42 for 5lbs sold out

HBH Veggie 8 Flake: $15/lb or $65 for 5lbs sold out
HBH African Attack 1mm pellet: $6.50/lb or $30 for 5lbs

PELLETS: most pellets are $4.75/lb or $22.00 for 5lbs, otherwise marked

johns premium 1.5mm krill pellet $6.50/lb
johns premium 4mm krill pellet $6.50/lb
johns premium 6mm krill pellet $6.50/lb

Johns premium 1.5mm slow sinking pellet: 
Johns premium 2mm slow sinking pellet:

Johns premium Spirulina pellet: $6.50/lb or $27 for 5lbs

Johns premium Shrimp pellet:LTD

Johns premium hi intensity color pellet 1mm: $8/lb 
Johns premium 00 Crumble: LTD
Johns premium 1 Crumble:
Johns premium 2 Crumble: sold out
Johns premium 3mm soft and moist krill pellet: $11.00/lb sold out

Johns premium 3mm floating pellet: $5.50/lb 
Johns premium 5mm flaoting pellet: $5.50 /lb 
Johns premium Veggie/Algae wafers: $12/lb :

Johns premium Spirulina powder: $30/lb ltd quantities
Johns premium Naturose powder: 1/8lb: $19.00 1/4lb: $26.00 1/2lb: $45.00 pre order

Johns premium rotifer size 5-50 Golden pearl:
Johns premium rotifer size 50-100 Golden pearl:

Johns premium rotifer size 100-200 Golden pearl: $8.25 1/4lb: 
Johns premium brine shrimp size #1 200-300 Golden pearl: $15.75 1/2lb:
Johns premium brine shrimp size #2 300-500 Golden pearl: $30.00/lb
Johns premium brine shrimp size #3 500-800 Golden pearl:

Johns premium Decapsulated brine shrimp: $26.00/lb 
Johns premium 3mm green floating koi pellet: $6/lb or $26 for 5lbs 
Johns premium 5mm red floating koi pellet: $6/lb or $26 for 5lbs

16oz can of 85% hatch brine shrimp premium eggs: $75 high hatch ratio!! pre order only

STICKS: all sticks come in 1/2lbs and are $14/lb all are limited quantities

brine shrimp stick sold out

spirulina sticks 
earthworm sticks 
veggie sticks with calcium for shrimp sticks: LTD

color sticks sold out

OTHER FOODS:

NEW LIFE SPECTRUM: In 5lb pails!! ALL PAILS ARE $60 for a 5lb pail--- I CAN GET ANY NEW LIFE SPECTRUM PRODUCT SO JUST ASK AND I'LL BRING IT IN FOR YOU!!

ALL NLS IS AVALIBLE IN 1/2lbs ALSO for $13/lb

FOR LARGE QUANTITES OF PAILS PLEASE PRE ORDER THEM AND ILL ORDER THEM IN!!!!

if you need large quantities of NLS please order it asap. as I sell out quick. the food is fresh as I buy 40-50 per month

.35mm gowth formula:

1mm cichlid formula: only 3 left

2mm Medium fish formula:

3mm Large fish formula:

5mm fish formula: sold out
7mm jumbo fish formula
H2O algae wafers: 1 left

Small fish formula 0.5mm : $62

1mm thera A cichlid formula: $62 all thera A sold out
2mm thera A medium formula: $62

3mm thera A large fish formula: $62

tiny fish formula thera A $62

Discus formula 300 Grams: $17
Finiky fish formula 150 Grams: $19.00 soldout
NOW IN STOCK CRUSTRATIONS FORMULA! $14

H2O freshwater flake 800 grams: $45.00 now $42 sold out
H2O saltwater flake 800 grams: $45.00 now $42 soldout

NOW I HAVE MEGA FISH FORMULA FOR $60!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MEDICATIONS:

metro 100 grams: $18.00 metro 500 grams: $75.00 cheapest in canada!!!!!!!

seachem kanaplax 5gram: $8.50 1 left

praziPro liquid 473ml bottle treats flukes,tapeworm,flatworm,turbellarians: $48.00 sold out

Praziquantel powder 10 grams: $26.00

Praziquantel powder 50 grams: $80.00

Seachem garlic gaurd 480ml bottle: $23.00

Methylene Blue 4oz bottle: $8.50

HEATERS:

Jager:

50watt: $$26.00 
75 watt: $26.25 
100 watt: $27.00 
150 watt: $27.75 
200 watt: $29.75 
250 watt: $32.50 
300 watt: $34.50

marineland glass:

25 watt: $25.00

50 watt: $25.50

100 watt: $26.00

150 watt: $27.00

200 watt: $27.50

250 watt: $28.50

Cascade glass

25 watt: $14.00 
50 watt: $14.50 
75 watt: $15.00 
100 watt: $16.00 
150 watt: $17.00 
200 watt: $18.00 
250 watt: $19.00
300 watt: $20.00

AIR PUMPS:
Penn Plax air pods

air pod #10: $16.50

air pod #20: $18.00

air pod #30: $19.50 
air pod #55: $23.00 
air pod 75 $25.00

air pod #100: $29.00

Eco air air pumps

eco air $4 $35.00

commercial eco air #1: $65.00 
commercial eco air #3: $90.00 sold out

commercial eco air #5 $115 sold out

BATTERY AIR PUMPS:

hurricane no1: $6.50 sold out hurricane no2: $9.00 1 left

LARGE FISHROOM AIR PUMPS: pre order these pumps pre order please

AP60: $165.00 sold out AP100: $185.00 sold out
rebuild kit: $20.00 rebuild kit: $25.00

AIR SUPPLIES:

11pc air kit: 5t`s, 4 valves, 2 airline suctions cups: $2.50
6 pc airline couplers: $2.00
sinlge green T`s: $0.50

single green plastic valves $0.50
three way T-valve $1.75

brass needle air valves 1/8npt: $2.50
double nickel air valve 1/8npt: $2.50
plastic water/air valves 1/8"npt for $2.00

500`roll silicone airline: $45.00 now in 500`rolls not 330`IN STOCK NOW
economy airstones : each: $0.25 25 for $5.50

Hegan 4 pack air stones $2.50

COMING PLASTIC AIRSTONES, NEVER REPLACE A AIRSTONE AGAIN. EASY TO CLEAN. THEY WILL ONLY BE $1.25 EACH!! PREORDER NOW, PRE PAY AND PAY ONLY $1 EACH

pre pay and get the airstones for

1-24 $1.15 each

24-50 $1.05 each

50-100 $1 each

100 and up $0.90

for larger quantities email me for pricing.

SPONGE FILTERS: HYDRO SPONGES/PLASTIC CORNER FILTERS

Complete filters:

hydro sponge mini: $6.50 hydro sponge #1: $7.50 hydro sponge #2: $8.00
hydro sponge #3: $8.50 hydro sponge #4: $9.00 hydro sponge #5: $10.50

Hydro sponge (just the sponge):

mini: $1.75 #1: $2.50 #2: $3.00 #3: $3.50 #4: $4.00 #5: $4.50

Hydro sponge reticulated complete filters: LTD on a few

retic. hydro sponge #2: $10.50 retic. hydro sponge #3: $11.00 
retic hydro sponge #4: $11.50 retic. hydro sponge #5: $13.00

Hydro sponge reticulated (just the sponge) all sold out except #2 and a few #4's and #5's

#2: $5.00 #3: $5.50 sold out #4: $6.00 #5: $7.00 soldout

HYDRO SPONGE PARTS:

female strainer: $2.00 male strainer: $2.00
bullseye: $2.00 steps/riser: $1.50 base: $2.50 extention clear tube: $1.50

Lees small triple flow corner filter: $5.50 5 left
Lees medium triple flow corner filter: $6.50 sold out
Lees large triple flow corner filter: $7 sold out


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

INTERNAL FILTERS:

cascade 300: $18.00 cascade 400: $22.00 cascade 600: $29.00

HANG OVER THE BACK FILTERS:

aquaclear variety:

mini(AC20): $33.00 150(AC30): $39.00 SO 200(AC50): $47.00 SO 300(AC70): $65.00 500(AC110) $84.00 sold out

Penn plax cascade variety: Insert type: inserts all come in 3 packs:

cascade80: $16.00 cascade100: $22.00 cascade150: $25.00 cascade200: $29.00 cascade300: $40.00
inserts: $7.00 inserts $9.25 inserts: $9.75 inserts: $ 9.75 inserts: $13.50

Marineland penguin filter: inserts 6 pack $13.50
penguin 150: $31.00 penguin 200: $38.00 penguin 350: $50.00

POWER HEADS:¸

MAXIJETS: the pros are in stock now. they are only $2.50 more then the regular ones. I have a few regular ones left though.

400's for $20 600's for $24 900's for $27 1200's for $31 
maxi jet sponge insert pre-filters 2 pack for $9

CANISTER FITLERS:

eheim 2213: $100.00 eheim 2215: $145.00 eheim2217:$190 sold out eheim 2222: $175.00 eheim 2224: $195.00 eheim 2026: $240.00 eheim 2028: $310.00 eheim 2080 pro3 with media: $450 special order

all filter pads for the 2213, 2215, 2217, and pro #2's. email for prices and availblity: blue, black carbon pads,white pads.

Hegan canister filters: all preordering now and save

Fluval FX5: $310.00 sold out Fluval 305: $155.00 pre ordering Fluval 405: $210.00 SO
now preordering

Penn plax cascade canister filter:all inserts availble upon your request!! 15% off this trip cascade canister filters

cascade500: $90.00 cascade700: $100.00 cascade1000:$145.00 cascade1200: $160.00 cascade1500: $170.00 sold out

Filstar canister filters:

XP1: $125.00 XP2: $155.00 XP3: $175.00 XP4: $245.00 special order!!

filter pads and media avalible a upon request!!

Marineland canister filter:
C-160: $110.00 C-220: $144.00 C-360: $185.00 sold out C-530: $320.00 special order!!!

BREEDING SUPPLIES: (IE, caves, breeder nets)

breeder nets: $5.50 Penn plax aqua nursery: $11.75 Lees 2 in 1 breeder $8.00 SO

full breeder log: $7.00 half breeder log: $7.00 SO double retangular breeder cave: $7.75

medium round stackable cave grey: $6.00 medium round stackable cave brown: $6.00

large round stackable cave grey: $12.00

Small mud hut: $6.00 large mud hut: $8.00

angel breeding cones: $12.50 2 kinds/sizes

discus/angel breeding cones terra cotta color for $12.50 few left

johns hand made caves:

extruded round 6" caves 2" opening for $5.50 chocolate, beige

extruded square 6" caves 1.5" opening for $5.50 chocolate, beige

hand formed caves approx. 6" long by 1.5" to 2" opening for $5.50

Hand formed caves aprox. 6" long by 1.5" to 2" opening split in half for $6.75

Medium round terra cotta color caves 2" high by 4" long for $6.00

small rond terra cotta color caves 1 1/2" high by 2" long for $4.00

Bolster breeder bells terra cotta color for $7.50

large calvus caves in terra cotta color for $8.00

HEGAN AQUACLEAR POWER FILTER MEDIA: and parts!!

AQUACLEAR REPLACEMENT SPONGES: IN SINGLES OR 3 PACKS. 
aqua clear mini for a 3 pack $2.75 or 1 for $1.15
aqua clear 150's for a 3 pack $3.50 or 1 for $1.75 
aqua clear 200's for a 3 pack $4.00 or 1 for $1.85 
aqua clear 300's for a 3 pack $7.50 or 1 for $2.75 
aqua clear 500's are in singles for $6.75

AQUACLEARS CARBON: SINGLE AND 3 PACKS:
aqua clear mini for a 3 pack $4.50 or 1 for $2.00
aqua clear 150's for a 3 pack $5.75 or 1 for $2.50 
aqua clear 200's for a 3 pack $6.50 or 1 for $3.00 
aqua clear 300's for a 3 pack $9.75 or 1 for $4.50 
aqua clear 500's are in singles for $6.75

AQUACLEAR ZIOLITE: SINGLES AND 3 PACKS:
aqua clear mini for a 3 pack $4.50 or 1 for $2.00
aqua clear 150's for a 3 pack $5.75 or 1 for $2.50 
aqua clear 200's for a 3 pack $6.50 or 1 for $3.00 
aqua clear 300's for a 3 pack $9.75 or 1 for $4.50 soldout
aqua clear 500's are in singles for $6.75

AQUACLEAR PARTS: quantities limited at this time.

AC mini,150,200,300 impeller shafts, for $3 ea.
AC500 impeller shafts $4.25
AC 150 impellers $9
AC 200 impellers $10
AC300 impellers $12
A110 impellers $15

BULK MEDIA:

5lbs bulk extruded carbon: $10 for 5lbs

TAP WATER CONDITIONS AND WATER CONDITIONERS:

TAP WATER CONDITIONERS: 
prime 500 ml bottles $14

prime 2L Bottle for $50

prime 1 gallon for $80 you wont find a better price anywhere for this product sold out

Aquarium pharmaceuticals 500 ml bottles $10.00
Aquarium pharmaceuticals 1 gallon jugs $50.00

API pimafix 16oz bottle $9.75 API pimafix 2L bottle pond $40
API melifix 16oz bottle $9.75 API melifix 2L bottle pond $40

API stress coat 16oz bottle $9.75 API stress coat 1 gallon for $50 sold out
API stress zyme 16oz bottle $13 API stress zyme 1 gallon bottle for $50 sold out

Flourish excel 500ml bottle $13.50

Flourish excel 2L bottle $42

Flourish excel 1 gallon $75

Seachem discus buffer 1.1lb (500g): $20

ClorAm-X 5lbs:$50.00 1 left

SHIPPING SUPPLIES:

FISH BAGS: these bags are around 15% nylon for a strong bag. 
2mil bags:

3" * 18" fish bags for $5.75/100
4" * 18" fish bags for $6.50/100

6" * 20" fish bags for $8/100
8" * 20" fish bags for $9.50/100

10" * 22" fish bags for $13/100

3mil bags:

8" * 20" fish bags for $11.00/100

GLASS CLEANERS LTD quantites

Mag floats small for $9 Mag float medium for $17 Mag float larger for $29

WON meg-a-clean Small Glass Cleaners for $7.50
WON meg-a-clean Medium Glass Cleaners for $9
WON meg-a-clean Large Glass Cleaners for $11

ODD BALL STUFF:

Marineland emperior 4 pack inserts: $13.50 for a origanal 4 pack

Penguin inserts 6 packs: $13.50

clear GE 1200 SERIES 1201 SILICONE FOR $ 6.50 per tube. 
-black GE 1200 SERIES 1203 SILICONE FOR $ 6.50 per tube

THERMOMETERS:
glass thermometers $1.75
LCD thermometers $2.25 few left
coral life digital thermometer for $11.50 2 in stock
CO'2 bubble counters for whole hegan Co2 kit $15

NETS:
green coarse nets, penn plax, some nets sold out email for what you want and Ill let you know

2" * 1 3/4------------------$0.85
3"* 2 1/4-------------------$1.00
4"*3--------------------------$1.25
5 * 4"-----------------------$1.75
6" * 5"--------------------$2.25
8" * 6"---------------------$3.00
10" * 7"------------------$4.00
5" * 4" w/16" handle-----$2.25
8" * 6" w/16" handle----$3.50

GRAVEL CLEANERS:
5" Cylinder, 56" Hose--------------$4.50
9" Cylinder, 56" Hose--------------$5.50
10" Cylinder, 57" Hose------------$7.50
16" Cylinder, 72" Hose-----------$9.50 sold out
24" cylinder, 96" hose-------------$11.50 sold out

thanks

john

if you can't email me at this email just use this one. [email protected]


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Trip moved to next weekend. van isnt doing to good this week. the 15th

thanks

john


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Remember this trip was moved to this Sunday the 15th

Thanks

John


----------

